# Cheese steak fattie



## pc farmer

Here is my cheese steak fattie.

Cooked up some thin steak, peppers and onions.   Steak from my home raised beef and the peppers and onions out of my garden.













adamphone454_zpse4279602.jpg



__ pc farmer
__ May 22, 2014






On the burger.













adamphone455_zps29c7d529.jpg



__ pc farmer
__ May 22, 2014






Yellow american cheese.













adamphone456_zps39b80326.jpg



__ pc farmer
__ May 22, 2014






Wrapped up.













adamphone457_zps69216a34.jpg



__ pc farmer
__ May 22, 2014






There was now way I was gonna get that to stay together.  So in to a pan with holes in the bottom and sides.













adamphone458_zpsbf3f9665.jpg



__ pc farmer
__ May 22, 2014






I was informed that if it didn't have sausage in it it wasn't a fattie.  So what?  Its a stuffed meatloaf then.

Got the mini fired up with Humphrey's lump and one chunk of the apple that I cut last night.

See thread.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/162894/need-wood-experts-advise













adamphone459_zps2c97eb88.jpg



__ pc farmer
__ May 22, 2014






Shes running around 280- 290.

Stay tuned.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew

c farmer said:


> Here is my cheese steak fattie.
> 
> Cooked up some thin steak, peppers and onions.   Steak from my home raised beef and the peppers and onions out of my garden.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> adamphone454_zpse4279602.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ pc farmer
> __ May 22, 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the burger.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> adamphone455_zps29c7d529.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ pc farmer
> __ May 22, 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yellow american cheese.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> adamphone456_zps39b80326.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ pc farmer
> __ May 22, 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrapped up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> adamphone457_zps69216a34.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ pc farmer
> __ May 22, 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There was now way I was gonna get that to stay together.  So in to a pan with holes in the bottom and sides.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> adamphone458_zpsbf3f9665.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ pc farmer
> __ May 22, 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was informed that if it didn't have sausage in it it wasn't a fattie.  So what?  Its a stuffed meatloaf then.
> 
> 
> Got the mini fired up with Humphrey's lump and one chunk of the apple that I cut last night.
> 
> See thread.
> 
> http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/162894/need-wood-experts-advise
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> adamphone459_zps2c97eb88.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ pc farmer
> __ May 22, 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shes running around 280- 290.
> 
> Stay tuned.



Awesome Adam !!  :sausage:   I'am totally in til the end of this one !  :yahoo:  Looks great bud !  Thumbs Up


----------



## pineywoods

Looks good Adam and there's certainly nothing wrong with a meatloafish fatty as long as it tastes good and it looks like it should


----------



## pc farmer

Pineywoods said:


> Looks good Adam and there's certainly nothing wrong with a meatloafish fatty as long as it tastes good and it looks like it should


We will have to see how it looks when cut open.


----------



## dirtsailor2003

What's it doing in a pan???? It can be a fatty without pork, but it can't be a fatty in a pan!


----------



## pc farmer

dirtsailor2003 said:


> What's it doing in a pan???? It can be a fatty without pork, but it can't be a fatty in a pan!


Thats why it turned into a meatloaf.

She wasn't going to stay together.

Maybe I will do better on the next one.


----------



## smoking b

That filling looks great man!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   A bacon weave might have helped you hold it together but it will still be good in the pan. I somehow missed the memo where you couldn't make a fatty without sausage - glad you left me know  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   So how is the pound apple working?


----------



## pc farmer

Smoking B said:


> That filling looks great man!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A bacon weave might have helped you hold it together but it will still be good in the pan. I somehow missed the memo where you couldn't make a fatty without sausage - glad you left me know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So how is the pound apple working?


Man it is smelling great.

I didn't want bacon on this one.


----------



## jp61

Looks pretty good to me! Enjoy!


----------



## dirtsailor2003

Bursting at the seams, that's the true sign of a fatty!!!! Is it done yet? My TBT's are smoking as I type!


----------



## pc farmer

Just hit 165.   Ne right back.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew

c farmer said:


> Just hit 165.   Ne right back.



:popcorn


----------



## smoking b

Shouldn't be long then... Standing by...













popcorn3.gif



__ smoking b
__ May 22, 2014


----------



## pc farmer

My weber instant read confirmed its done.  So I pulled it off.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew

c farmer said:


> My weber instant read confirmed its done.  So I pulled it off.



Cool, Cool.... Can't wait to see er !  :biggrin:


----------



## pc farmer

adamphone460_zps3460c65c.jpg



__ pc farmer
__ May 22, 2014


















adamphone462_zps94cce055.jpg



__ pc farmer
__ May 22, 2014






And my wife's plate.   I am afraid to post my plate.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	

















adamphone461_zpsac26e883.jpg



__ pc farmer
__ May 22, 2014






Man it tasted great.  The apple wood seems good to use.

Will wrap in bacon next time.

Thanks for lookin.


----------



## smoking b

adamphone462_zps94cce055.jpg



__ pc farmer
__ May 22, 2014






Looks really good man!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Is it all gone by now? & Yeah bacon makes everything better  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Glad the apple is good man


----------



## jp61

Smells really good!


----------



## worktogthr

Wow!  That looks great! I still have not made a fatty... I might just have to.  Side note, for all of you who are fans of Philly cheesesteaks.  You must make one by frying up extra chopped up smoked brisket with onions.  It will change your life!


----------



## pc farmer

Smoking B said:


> adamphone462_zps94cce055.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ pc farmer
> __ May 22, 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks really good man!  :drool   Is it all gone by now? & Yeah bacon makes everything better  :biggrin:   Glad the apple is good man  :beercheer:



I have enough for lunch tomorrow.   

Thanks.


----------



## pc farmer

JP61 said:


> :biggrin:  Smells really good!



Thanks man.




worktogthr said:


> Wow!  That looks great! I still have not made a fatty... I might just have to.  Side note, for all of you who are fans of Philly cheesesteaks.  You must make one by frying up extra chopped up smoked brisket with onions.  It will change your life!



Thanks.   I haven't cooked a full brisket yet.


----------



## v8trdude

That looks awesome..very nicely done..


----------



## dirtsailor2003

Wait a minute where's the bun!!! 

Nice looking smoke Adam! Always like the smoke ring on beef fatties!


----------



## pc farmer

Thanks Case.

I will be using bun for lunch.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew

:drool:





c farmer said:


> adamphone460_zps3460c65c.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ pc farmer
> __ May 22, 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> adamphone462_zps94cce055.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ pc farmer
> __ May 22, 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my wife's plate.   I am afraid to post my plate.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> adamphone461_zpsac26e883.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ pc farmer
> __ May 22, 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man it tasted great.  The apple wood seems good to use.
> 
> Will wrap in bacon next time.
> 
> Thanks for lookin.


. Dang !  Wow, nice meal Adam..... :sausage:   Great smoke bud !  :yahoo:   BTW... That fattie & Asparagus rock  !  :xrocker:


----------



## brooksy

Great looking loaffatty!! Gotta make me one of those.


----------



## pc farmer

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> :
> . Dang ! Wow, nice meal Adam.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great smoke bud !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW... That fattie & Asparagus rock !


Thanks Justin.          The wife baked the asparagus.


Brooksy said:


> Great looking loaffatty!! Gotta make me one of those.


Thanks Brooksy.      They are pretty easy.


----------



## james1nc

looks tasty !!  how long did it take for it to cook?


----------



## pc farmer

james1nc said:


> looks tasty !!  how long did it take for it to cook?


About 2 hours.


----------



## damnthatsgood

Smoking B said:


> Shouldn't be long then... Standing by...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> popcorn3.gif
> 
> 
> 
> __ smoking b
> __ May 22, 2014


That gif is hilarious.


----------



## pokernut

On my big fatties I find if I freeze them for a short while they stiffen up enough to get a tight bacon weave around them before they can fall apart.


----------



## leah elisheva

c farmer; this is AMAZING! Happy weekend to you and what a piece! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## pc farmer

Thanks Leah,  enjoy your weekend.


----------



## seenred

Man that looks amazing Adam...nice job!

Red


----------



## pc farmer

Thanks Red.  It didnt last long.


----------



## ellymae

That looks awesome Adam.

Here's one I did a while ago... it was delicious...













DSC_0055-4.jpg



__ ellymae
__ May 23, 2014


----------



## pc farmer

ellymae said:


> That looks awesome Adam.
> 
> Here's one I did a while ago... it was delicious...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_0055-4.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ ellymae
> __ May 23, 2014


Thanks but yours looks so much better.


----------



## ellymae

It's not how it looks.. it's how it tastes!!


----------



## smokinwsmstyle

Man my arteries are clogging up just drooling over that. Well done


----------



## pc farmer

>





ellymae said:


> It's not how it looks.. it's how it tastes!!


Oh it tasted great.


smokinwsmstyle said:


> Man my arteries are clogging up just drooling over that. Well done


Thank's man.  I had heart burn today.  Maybe from this?    Who knows.   LOL


----------



## smo-kingmamma

Hey yes, that looks great!  Not to sound like a prude but, if you are using such fine ingredients, why cheapass American cheese.  Here in Wisconsin that would be sinful.  Try for smoked gouda, or pepperjack or a thousand others.


----------



## pc farmer

smo-kingmamma said:


> Hey yes, that looks great!  Not to sound like a prude but, if you are using such fine ingredients, why cheapass American cheese.  Here in Wisconsin that would be sinful.  Try for smoked gouda, or pepperjack or a thousand others.


Thanks man.

I will have to try others, but

I LOVE american.   Use it on ALOT.


----------



## smo-kingmamma

Too funny!


----------



## jeffgdavis

Amen


----------



## ameskimo1

Fantastic. Makes me want to stop working and fire up the smoker!


----------



## pc farmer

ameskimo1 said:


> Fantastic. Makes me want to stop working and fire up the smoker!


What are you waiting on??


----------



## ameskimo1

Well if I hadn't gotten used to living inside and eating on a regular basis I'd go out right now lol. While I do work at home which allows me some freedom my employer seems to think I should be working. Whats up with that??


----------



## sqwib

Looking Good....REAL GOOD, how on earth did I miss that!?

I also dig American on Philly Cheesesteaks.

Last weekend Camping.













20140525114.JPG



__ sqwib
__ May 29, 2014


















20140525135.JPG



__ sqwib
__ May 29, 2014






, smoked Gouda is nice but my Fave for a Philly Cheesesteak is provolone and/or Cooper Sharp, but most of the time I use American, because we always have American cheese handy.

Provolone adds a bit of texture and the American gives the steak a better mouthfeel as it keeps it from feeling dry.

Philly Cheesesteak Fattie  and fried onions with Provolone and American.

Onions also keep it from feeling dry.













20100918462.jpg



__ sqwib
__ May 29, 2014






Placement of the cheese is important also, provolone layered between the meats and American up against the roll as shown below on these Turkey Panini Fatties.













20100918542.jpg



__ sqwib
__ May 29, 2014






  I don't know why American Cheese gets a bum rap? Its our go to cheese for everything

C Farmer sorry for Photobombing your thread, I just get so damm exited talking about Cheesesteaks


----------



## pc farmer

SQWIB said:


> Looking Good....REAL GOOD, how on earth did I miss that!?
> 
> I also dig American on Philly Cheesesteaks.
> 
> Last weekend Camping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20140525114.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ sqwib
> __ May 29, 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20140525135.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ sqwib
> __ May 29, 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , smoked Gouda is nice but my Fave for a Philly Cheesesteak is provolone and/or Cooper Sharp, but most of the time I use American, because we always have American cheese handy.
> 
> Provolone adds a bit of texture and the American gives the steak a better mouthfeel as it keeps it from feeling dry.
> 
> Philly Cheesesteak Fattie  and fried onions with Provolone and American.
> 
> Onions also keep it from feeling dry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20100918462.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ sqwib
> __ May 29, 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Placement of the cheese is important also, provolone layered between the meats and American up against the roll as shown below on these Turkey Panini Fatties.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20100918542.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ sqwib
> __ May 29, 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know why American Cheese gets a bum rap? Its our go to cheese for everything
> 
> C Farmer sorry for Photobombing your thread, I just get so damm exited talking about Cheesesteaks


No problem.

They look awesome.  Just wrap in dough and bake?

We always have American cheese.  Goes good with just about anything.


----------



## sqwib

c farmer said:


> No problem.
> 
> They look awesome.  Just wrap in dough and bake?
> 
> We always have American cheese.  Goes good with just about anything.


Yep, roll out some dough, top with warm American cheese (easier to roll) place cooked fattie on dough, roll and tuck ends, bake dough per instructions. 

Cool a bit and slice.

The paninis are Fatties that are sliced and placed on rolls with cheese and pressed on a grill  a few minutes each side.













20100918532.jpg



__ sqwib
__ May 29, 2014


















20100918525.jpg



__ sqwib
__ May 29, 2014


















20100918536.jpg



__ sqwib
__ May 29, 2014






I haven't been much into fatties as of late but after reading your post I'm rolling some ideas around in my head.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## pc farmer

SQWIB said:


> Yep, roll out some dough, top with warm American cheese (easier to roll) place cooked fattie on dough, roll and tuck ends, bake dough per instructions.
> 
> Cool a bit and slice.
> 
> The paninis are Fatties that are sliced and placed on rolls with cheese and pressed on a grill  a few minutes each side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20100918532.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ sqwib
> __ May 29, 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20100918525.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ sqwib
> __ May 29, 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20100918536.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ sqwib
> __ May 29, 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't been much into fatties as of late but after reading your post I'm rolling some ideas around in my head.
> 
> Thanks for sharing.


Thanks, I know what I am trying next.


----------



## moochey

Looks DELICIOUS!!!!  Nice job!


----------



## pc farmer

Moochey said:


> Looks DELICIOUS!!!!  Nice job!


Thanks.


----------



## yotzee

Now I know what I am going to be making this weekend!!


----------



## pc farmer

Just  don't over stuff or it will end up in a pan like mine.


----------



## kdub64

To the individual who suggested adding a bacon weave----I BOW TO THEE FOR YOUR WISDOM!!!


----------



## maine yeti

I'm so hungry right now, thanks all for the great photos and great ideas!!!   :grilling_smilie:


----------



## pc farmer

Maine Yeti said:


> I'm so hungry right now, thanks all for the great photos and great ideas!!!


Thanks man, I try to make good threads that are easy to follow.


----------



## gadsden 1

Fantastic, what a brilliant use of a smoker.  I love the philly cheesteak......must make smoked philly fattie!







Did you get enough smoke with the bottom and sides covered?  What about wrapping the a ss mesh?  Or can't go wrong with the bacon, at least from the flavor perspective, I don't know about the structural integrity though.....?


----------



## pc farmer

Thanks

I had holes poked in the bottom and sides of the pan.

Next time I might throw it in the freezer for a bit.


----------



## smokintexas88

that does look dang good


----------



## pc farmer

smokintexas88 said:


> that does look dang good


Thanks, it was the best one I have made to date.


----------



## disco

Terrific looking project and great qview. I really like the idea of the pan.

Disco


----------



## biggus

Looks delicious! Awesome job and pics. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Thanks for the ideas on my next fattie.


----------



## pc farmer

BigGus said:


> Looks delicious! Awesome job and pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the ideas on my next fattie.


Thanks man, great thing about fatties.  You can put anything in them.   Except maybe ice cream.


----------



## biggus

c farmer said:


> Thanks man, great thing about fatties.  You can put anything in them.   Except maybe ice cream.


Ice cream can be fried, so there has to be a way to put it in a fattie. This could make a good weekend experiment. LOL


----------



## smokeyjman

Subscribed for future use


----------



## percysbbq

That looks awesome may try to make one this weekend


----------

